# Joe DiNapoli



## The Barbarian Investor (6 February 2005)

Hi all,

Not any good for those of us interested on the west Coast, but thought i'd post this for interests sake for anyone else..

For the first time in 6 years, Joe DiNapoli will be speaking in Australia
during the month of March.

You know about Joe and his reputation as one of the worlds leading technicians.
His Book "Trading with DiNapoli Levels" has become the industry standard for advanced Fibonacci trading techniques. With these techniques, Joe has been able to make some of the most accurate calls of any market technician anywhere, any time.
He will teach you exactly how he does it.

Joe will be conducting seminars in Brisbane, Sydney, and Melbourne.
He will also be doing a few evening talks where you can bring your friends.

For full details you can contact:
David Hunt

http://www.adest.com.au

Thanks,
The staff at CIS


----------

